
Make an infomercial for your startup, get free advertisement, coverage and review - domp
http://www.centernetworks.com/i-want-videos-of-your-startup-free-advertising-awaits
======
RexDixon
Infomercial as in Don Lapre, or even a late night WWE promo. Better yet - a
late night ORIGINAL ECW video, with real promo's... commerical, video
commercial -- sell your start up and save some money by grabbing some free ad
space on CenterNetworks.

------
domp
This sounded like a fun way to get your company name out there. You have to
make an infomercial and then a few judges give you some feedback on your
delivery. If you're the best then they give you free advertisement on their
site for a month.

~~~
prakster
It might be more fruitful to spend that time on developing and brainstorming,
where it is being put to its highest and best use.

~~~
domp
Well I'd assume that a company would already be far along with development and
brainstorming if they're looking for publicity like this. All they are
expecting is pretty much a sales pitch, which a startup is probably already
used to giving anyways. If not, videotaping yourself in such a way might be
more important then developing or brainstorming.

------
zkinion
Infomercial as inthe kind you see on TV, or just some super dooper
presentation whipped up in 3dsmax/premiere?

~~~
domp
They seem to just be looking for you to present your company in a creative
way.

